# JLabel Text nicht fett



## Guest (7. Jan 2009)

Hallo,

wenn ich ein JLabel nutze, ist der dargestellte Text ja immer fett. Lässt sich diese Darstellung ändern, d.h. dass der Text "normal" angezeigt wird?

Grüße und Danke


----------



## SlaterB (7. Jan 2009)

label.setFont(label.getFont().deriveFont(Font.PLAIN));


nach
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=java+jlabel+nicht+fett&meta=
->
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=3574


----------

